# Plant ID



## bornwise (Jan 17, 2016)

Can you guys help with identifying these berrys?


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Top one is Arisaem sp. : jack in the pulpit or green dragon, would need to see the leaves to confirm which one. 

Not sure on the next 2. 

4th is white dolls eyes: Actaea pachypoda

Not sure on the last one, might be a type of dogwood.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bornwise (Jan 17, 2016)

rkc118 said:


> Top one is Arisaem sp. : jack in the pulpit or green dragon, would need to see the leaves to confirm which one.
> 
> Not sure on the next 2.
> 
> ...


Thank you RKC. I think you're right and I think the bottom pic is actae rubra, a related species. Thanks again!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Post in upland section. I know theres guys there that know.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

bornwise said:


> Can you guys help with identifying these berrys?
> View attachment 428553
> View attachment 428555
> View attachment 428555
> ...


Think the middle two are prickly ash


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

last picture is one of the shrub Dogwoods. a bit hard to be certain from photo, but in order of highest likelihood, I would say it would run

Grey
Red-Osier
Silky


----------

